# Gerbil info.



## Jenni2317 (Apr 8, 2012)

I want to get a couple of gerbils as I find the quite in testing little animals, but I like to get info from actual owners before sorting out the info on the net. What are they like as actual pets and is there any special requirements they need? Also is a double tub cage ok for them as I have two 64 litre (I think) tubs that I made into a double hamster cage that could be good for gerbils as the bottom level can be used for digging and the top for everything else they need? If not what cage would you recommend? 
Thank you in advance for all info and advice.


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

I wouldn't recommend a plastic cage for gerbils-they like to chew a lot-a glass tank is better with as much bedding as you can get in there for them to dig and make tunnels-for bedding I use megazorb,shavings,hay,chinchilla sand,paper and hemp.I put them in layers and the gerbils have fun digging and making tunnels.They have cardboard and wood to chew.They don't need cleaning out very often as they don't wee a lot-I do mine once a month-the bigger the tank, the less you need to clean them.They spend most of their time in the tunnels they make.


----------



## Fluffydd (Jul 28, 2013)

Gerbils are wonderful pets. They are always so happy and busy. I agree with Polishrose that a plastic tank/cage isn't a good idea. Gerbils are amazing chewers and if they get a grip on the plastic anywhere they will chew themselves out. I have mine in glass tanks. The biggest you can get the better. Mine have aubiose, finacard, fitch recycled bedding, hay and shredded paper in their tanks, as well as tissue/loo roll for their nest. They love digging and chewing. I give mine lots of cardboard to chew - toilet roll tubes, cereal boxes, interesting cardboard packaging.


----------

